# Nik Collection and Lr 4.4 and 5



## Barry (May 10, 2013)

I have installed the Nik Collection on my desktop PC and the plug-ins are recognised in both Lr 4.4 and the pre-release Lr 5.

However on my laptop running the same Windows 7 64 bit OS the plug-ins are not recognised in Lr 4.4.

Has anyone any ideas as to how to have the plug-ins recognised please?


----------



## pdxrjt (May 10, 2013)

Check it out on the FAQ on the NIK website.  There are two possible issues.  Mine involved going into each plug in "edit in external....." and hand pointing it to the plug in, then resaving it (essentially what is mentioned in link #1.)  Once you figure it out, it only takes a couple of minutes.  The second link is..... well, less than real helpful but you probably already tried it. Here are a couple of links:

https://support.google.com/nikcollection/answer/3002259?hl=en&ref_topic=3001481http://

https://support.google.com/nikcollection/answer/3002432?hl=en&ref_topic=3001481


----------



## Barry (May 11, 2013)

*Nik Collection not being recognised in Lr 4.4*



pdxrjt said:


> Check it out on the FAQ on the NIK website.  There are two possible issues.  Mine involved going into each plug in "edit in external....." and hand pointing it to the plug in, then resaving it (essentially what is mentioned in link #1.)  Once you figure it out, it only takes a couple of minutes.  The second link is..... well, less than real helpful but you probably already tried it. Here are a couple of links:
> 
> https://support.google.com/nikcollection/answer/3002259?hl=en&ref_topic=3001481http://
> 
> https://support.google.com/nikcollection/answer/3002432?hl=en&ref_topic=3001481



Thanks for your reply, the first suggestion in the Nik FAQ worked for me. This seems to occur because the “Store Presets with Catalog” option in Lightroom's Preferences is checked. This option is in Edit > Preferences > Presets OR Lightroom > Preferences > Presets. Un-checking this box made all of the plug-ins appear in the Photo > Edit In menu.


----------



## Barry (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, the first suggestion in the Nik FAQ worked for me. This seems to occur because the “Store Presets with Catalog” option in Lightroom's Preferences is checked. This option is in Edit > Preferences > Presets OR Lightroom > Preferences > Presets. Un-checking this box made all of the plug-ins appear in the Photo > Edit In menu.


----------



## pdxrjt (May 12, 2013)

Glad to help.  Between the plug ins and LR they are a wonderful combination!


----------



## susan_m (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello All: Thank you for having me.   I am so very new to LR 5.  I dabbled with LR 3.  I recently purchased the NIK collection and nothing shows up in the menu that it is functioning. I am new to plugins... really new.  Like never used plugins. I have contacted Google support and they have referenced me to the listing from the support site.  I am not sitting on the lowest rung of technically challenge ladder, but I just cannot figure this out.  I have installed and uninstalled and reinstalled  the NIK Collection several times and again no change.  Are you suppose to see the plugins in the menu?  Are you suppose to be editing a photo in LR to see the plugins?  I will apologize early for my lack of knowledge in this area and asking simple questions or not the right questions to get the right answers.  I am totally frustrated and so confused.

I will appreciate any help any one can help me with.  

thanks in advance for your kindness.


----------



## Den (Jul 2, 2013)

Follow the procedure that was stated in a previous post referring to this:  https://support.google.com/nikcollection/answer/3002259?hl=en&ref_topic=3001481http://


----------



## clee01l (Jul 2, 2013)

Susan, Welcome to our forum. 
There are different ways for plugins to affect LR.  And The NIK Collection uses two different methods.  Lets look at what you have installed to first determine if everything is in place. Most of the NIK Collection uses the LR "Edit-In" Process. 
Select a photo for the Grid and right click on it to ope the context menu.  There is a manu item labeled {Edit In}.  If you click on that, a sub menu shows up with choices.  The NIK choices are "ColorEfex Pro", "Dfine2", "Sharpener Pro 3", "Silver Efex Pro2" and "Viveza 2".   If you don't have these, then we can work on getting them installed properly. 

The NIK HDR plugin is actually an Export Plugin.  You find it in the Export dialog under the sub entry labeled "NIK Collection".

If you need more help or don't yet have a good understanding of how to use the NIK Plugins, explain in more detail and we will take it from there.


----------



## susan_m (Jul 4, 2013)

*Nik Collection not being recognized in Lr 4.4*



clee01l said:


> Susan, Welcome to our forum.
> There are different ways for plugins to affect LR.  And The NIK Collection uses two different methods.  Lets look at what you have installed to first determine if everything is in place. Most of the NIK Collection uses the LR "Edit-In" Process.
> Select a photo for the Grid and right click on it to ope the context menu.  There is a manu item labeled {Edit In}.  If you click on that, a sub menu shows up with choices.  The NIK choices are "ColorEfex Pro", "Dfine2", "Sharpener Pro 3", "Silver Efex Pro2" and "Viveza 2".   If you don't have these, then we can work on getting them installed properly.
> 
> ...





Hello Cletus and all:

I followed Cletus's instructions... and low and behold the Nik dialogue was there.  Yeah... now.. the next step will be learning it. I have never never worked with plug-ins.  Thank you Thank you Cletus.  Everything was there.  I did not know that the plug-ins would not show up in the drop down menus.  

Blessings to all from this humble Texas country girl.  

AND Happy 4th of July.

Susan:surprised:


----------



## clee01l (Jul 4, 2013)

susan_m said:


> Blessings to all from this humble Texas country girl.
> 
> AND Happy 4th of July.
> 
> Susan:surprised:


 So, Are you a Susan from Humble, Texas?  Or do you come from some place not big enough to have a name and are just modest? I spend a lot of time on the Texas Gulf Coast taking photos/


----------



## susan_m (Jul 5, 2013)

Nope... not in Humble; but yet humble.  I am close to Austin.  I am humble in the adventure of learning to edit the photos in lightroom, photoshop, and using plugins.    I enjoy taking sunsets and sunrises, windmills, rolling hills, basically landscape and the beauty that the Lord gives to us every day.


I guess I had Nik installed correctly, I did not know that I had to look in "edit in".  You were the first and only person that gave me that important tid-bit.  I have asked a lot of people, including Nik Support themselves.  Guess I did not ask the right question never was given the simple answer.  Again, I really do appreciate your advise and tip.

Now... on to more learning.  Do the lessons on NAPP and Kelby Training to learn Lightroom.  I dabbled in LR 3 and won some contests with my pictures from China.... but... I have so much more to learn.  I have a friend's wedding to do in August and October. So, I want to learn the simple pleasures of presets, simple editing to get in and out.  I have my real job that I get to go to everyday.


----------

